# New "NASCAR" series at RacePlace is a Hit!!



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

RacePlace Hobby Shop in Quakertown P.a Kicked off the 1st season of it's "NASCAR" race series (H.O scale.) Held on the 3rd Sat. of every month.. Race number one of ten took place on August 21st 2010 with 12 drivers ready to take on the Buck track and each other! With BRP Body's and Rick from RTHO.COM supplying the parts,we quickly had some fierce 3 wide racing down the straights and in the turns! Race number two was held on Sept.18 2010 with the driver list increasing slightly to 13. Bill.T took the Checkers with 222 total laps, 5 laps over second place. (See pics.)


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

RacePlace "NASCAR" series third race took place on Oct. 23rd 2010 With an excellent turn out again! with a "Special Guest" on hand to race that evening Hiram Durant of E.C.H.O.R.R Hiram and Jeff took part in the 12 driver field that evening coming in a respectable fifth and seventh place finish. First place went to Jamie.N with 220 laps. one lap over 2nd place driver Bill.T! Now thats close racing! (Pics.to come soon...)


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Looks like a ton of fun! ...TOM


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

It is!! The format is similar to the actual NASCAR series. Pre-Tech, Impound, Post-Tech. One supplier of parts for everyone. It makes for very competive racing! We turn laps from about 7.200-7.800 across the board.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I have got to admit, this is a great series. It has nothing to do with the fact that I'm in 1st place.


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

The number of racers each month is great! Little word from Hiram......

Jamie:

I had a blast!

That is a fun class, schedule permitting I will be back.

Thanks
Hiram 

Sent from my HTC on the Now Network from Sprint!

----- Reply message -----
From: "JAMIE.N Date: Sun, Oct 24, 2010 11:03 pm
Subject: 
To: <hiram.
Thanks again for stopping by RacePlace and being our guest for the evening!
Hope you enjoyed the NASCAR series race we ran that evening and look 
forward to seeing you again!

Jamie Nice
Next race is November 20th. Green flag at 6pm.


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Race #4 NOV.20TH 2010 6PM. RACEPLACE Quakertown Farmers Market,Quakertown P.A 18951*


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

bump it up


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*NASCAR series race! Who will be on the podium!???*

NASCAR series race tomorrow!!! who will win race number 4!!!??? Who's car will be on the 1st place podium?????????? Come and see! Green flag drops at 6pm....BE THEEEEEEEEERE!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOps, looks like I missed the starting grid!


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

On November 20th 2010, We had another "*MOST EXCELLENT" NASCAR series race* held at the the RacePlace in Quakertown. 13 drivers showed up for that nights event! And what a night it was!! Jeff .C and guest Anothony where on hand to run with the locals and learn the ropes of the series. Fun was had by all.... and NEW for the series is our "First place podium" which was displayed proudly with first place winner Brian.K #14 Old Spice Chevrolet followed by Bill.T #7 Hooters Ford and 3rd went to Robin.S #33 Skoal Bandit Toyota... early Mechanical failure was had by Maria.N (Gear spun on rear shaft) but got her back on track for the other 5 lanes. Nice prizes where rewarded to the top 3 finishers...

Race number 5 of 7 is scheduled for Dec. 18th 6pm. Hope to see you all there! 

Race Orginizer 
Jamie


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Tjet NASCAR series race at Raceplace,Quakertown,P.a Hits midway point this weekend.......*

Race Number #5 takes place this Sat. night at 6pm! COME ONE...COME ALL!!!!! The series is HEATING UP!!!:thumbsup: There's a close battle for the top 6 spots out of 15 racers! Only 14 points seperate 1st place Bill.T......from 2nd place Bill.H. 132 points from 1st to 6th.... Who will get there "Christmas Wish" and be on the 1st place podium this month?????? We will have to wait and see

Merry Christmas!


----------



## jack31abc (Oct 26, 2010)

*Soon time to go racing!!!*

Green flag drops at 6pm tonight!!! Should be good hard racing!


----------

